# Fetal Evalution Icd-9



## jamaya (Apr 3, 2012)

I need some advice on an ob u/s for fetal evaluation which states an intrauterine pregnancy is seen but no fetal heart tones are demonstrated. Findings are concerning for fetal demise.  Would you code with V22.2 or 632?


----------



## Thouvenel (Apr 4, 2012)

Is this a first sonogram for confirmation, or has the patient been previously seen for OB visits and now there aren't heart tones?  Do you have any further information on this scenario?


----------



## bonnyr (May 22, 2012)

I certainly would not bill V22.2 as that means it's totally unrelated to the pregnancy.  You are screening for a viable pregnancy so look at V28.89.  If she has symptoms of a spontaneous loss, link those to the E&M code.  It will also depend on the gestational age.  If it's too soon you are doing a routine antenatal screening, V28.89.  If she's had a confirmatory HCG and now is not growing or her hormone levels are not increasing appropriately, and there is no heartbeat your provider may call it a loss and you would code the 632.  Hope this helps.


----------

